# New communication networks coming



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Construction of the first stage of Mexico’s new shared telecommunications network, which will eventually deliver high-speed mobile data services to 92% of the population, is set to start before the onset of spring.


Communications and Transportation Secretary Gerardo Ruiz told a press conference yesterday that in one year’s time the US $7 billion network is to deliver mobile data services to 30% of the country.

Grupo Altán, the consortium that was awarded the contract last fall to install the new telecommunications infrastructure, said the company has a one-year program that calls for the installation of seven or eight towers per day, weekends included.



Altán president Eugenio Galdón said a large number of companies have shown interest in using the network, both telecommunications operators with their own networks and foreign firms interested in offering their services in Mexico.

The president of Promtel, the firm in charge of managing the network once it is operational, told the gathering that the 30%-coverage mark would be accomplished by March 31 next year.

Fernando Borjón added that one-quarter of Mexico’s Pueblos Mágicos, about 30, will be included in the first stage of the deployment.

Secretary Ruiz added that Altán will eventually provide coverage to 92.2% of the Mexican population, or over 110 million people.

“The shared network is the most important telecommunications policy enacted in our country . . . and will help reach the most important goals of the sector’s reforms,” he stated.

- See more at: Building new mobile data network will start in spring


----------



## Perrier (Dec 18, 2016)

The end date is not going to happen. Maybe in ten years the project will be completed


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Little happens on time in Mexico but time will tell. Cell phone service alone is spotty in a lot of places and is a necessity these days. I imagine the same towers will share phone as well as internet signals.

Altán wins the Shared Network tender; Promises operation in 2018

The Altán Consortium, whose partner Morgan Stanley Infrastructure is the 33.38% shareholding, has until Saturday 31 March 2018 to offer services through the Shared Network.

The consortium demonstrated to the SCT the liquidity of at least 30% of the resources to start immediately with the construction of the network and also presented other documents that support the support of financial institutions to continue with the project, as well as its capacity to Meet these financial commitments once they are hired.

In terms of coverage, the other requirement demanded by the SCT, Altán promised to cover 92.2% of the Mexican terrarium inhabited, seven points above the minimum required by the government.

Altán promised a coverage of 30% of the territory for 31 March 2018 and 25% of the Magical Towns ; Coverage of 50% of the territory for the third anniversary of the signing of the contract and 50% of those destinations covered by the same date. 70% coverage of the population on the fourth anniversary of the contract; From 85% of the population to the fifth anniversary and all Magic Villages covered, and 92.2% of the territory inhabited on the seventh anniversary of the signing of the public-private partnership agreement.

Altán gana la licitación de la Red Compartida; promete operación en 2018 | El Economista


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I have a few questions, if anyone knows:

In this project is the government building the towers and leasing space on the towers for companies to hang their equipment? 

How does eminent domain work in Mexico? Could a project like this be undertaken by a private company or would it be prohibitive for a company to try to obtain the sites for the towers?

Do all cell phone towers require a connection to a land-based (fiber?) network or are only some of the towers connected, with the traffic from the unconnected towers relayed tower-to-tower?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

eastwind said:


> I have a few questions, if anyone knows:
> 
> In this project is the government building the towers and leasing space on the towers for companies to hang their equipment?
> 
> ...


I can't say about your first two questions, although I would bet that Mexico allows the government to appropriate land when it wants to.

But I know that cell towers talk to each other via microwave. Those dish shaped antennas you see on cell towers are talking to other cell towers. The antennas that talk to the phones are omni-directional.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Think Slim will jump in? ..... probably not


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

Is this in anyway involved with MXConectado-E ?

México conectado :: Inicio

At this very moment one of the network connections available on my laptop is an 'open' MXConectado-E network. I thought it was being run down 95D as they expanded between DF and Acapulco...


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

That the Communications and Transportation Secretary Gerardo Ruize made a statement suggests that the government is involved to a degree. The contract has been awarded to a private company.

As far as imminent domain, I don't know. In the states the land is leased long term for the tower placement. I know of a man who was approached to have a tower placed on his land that would have paid him rent for the spot. He decided he didn't want to look at it every day and declined.

His neighbor agreed and he still has to look at it but no money. If a lease is offered for the spot I don't see any problem with the placement.


----------

